# Daiwa Laguna 3500/4000. Need Opinions.



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Thinking of getting a spinning reel to match on a 9' TICA (rated .5-3 oz). This will be used primarily as a stingsilver thrower.
Anybody have any opinions on the Laguna series from Daiwa. I'm also looking at the Shimano Spheros 4000FA but that may be a bit small. I have the 3000FA matched to a 7' and love it. 
I'm also eyeballing the Shimano Symetre 4000 because of the 6.1:1 ratio.
(I'm trying to keep the reel weight under 16 oz all the above are listed from 12-14 oz. and all are around $50-$80)


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

*Not the Laguna but the Capricorn*

I recently purchased a Daiwa Capricorn which is a step up from the Laguna. Both are from the Hardbodyz series. Decent reel, love the spool design and drag. The only problem so far is the cap used to tighten the handle comes loose after so many casts. Periodically checking the cap for tightness is a good idea.

Hear good things about the Spheros and it's designed specifically for saltwater applications unlike the others listed. Only problem is no spare spool. Symetre is a good reel too, step beneath the Stradic and an excellent reel for the money. This model is suppose to be madeover for 2004 so look around for cheaper than retail prices.

Also look around for last years Stradic FG. I've seen NIB 4000 Stradic FG's in the $80-$90 price range.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

I just bought a laguha 4000 of ebay for $24
figured i cant go wrong at the price
I have landed on 25inch striper so far
smooth and seems fairly ruged 

I bought it from this guy on link below
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36147&item=3633377168


----------



## Joe S (Apr 12, 2003)

I agree with the concerns about the Shimano Spheros 4000 line capacity and would favor the Daiwa Laguna 3500 or 4000 for a better match to the Tica 9' - 1/2 to 3 oz. rated rod. In my opinion, the Spheros 5000 is too heavy. I use the Daiwa Capricorn 4000 on mine and it has performed flawlessly so far. A reel that is a "real sleeper" in terms of performance with the 9' Tica rod is the Shakespeare SS Tidewater Model:4840. It weighs only 14 oz., line capacity of 240 yds./10 lb., 5.2:1 ratio, stainless steel bearings(4) and components with an Aluminum body, rotor, spool and bail arm. It sells for about $37. The downside is, it doesn't have infinite anti-reverse and it is "UGLY", but the color matches a Tica rod perfectly. I use the Model:4860 (24 oz.) on my 10 1/2' Tica and has proved to be a solid performer. Good luck with whichever reel you choose.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I have the diawa laguna 4000 on my 9 foot tica 1/2 - 3oz. I like the laguna because it has a nice drag and is really smooth. That reel is a great buy for your money.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I picked up a new Capricorn 4000 for $60 - less than 1/2 off of retail - from EBay.


----------



## sear0bin (Sep 15, 2003)

i just grabbed a capricorn 4000 for around the same off this ebayer. paid saturday, was at my house when i got home from work today. can't wait to try it out this weekend.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Go for the Laguna*

I have a Diwa Laguna reel too;don't know what pacific number 3000-4000(?).Anyway,those reels cast like a dream and they're good for distance casts.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I recently aquired a 4000 Capricorn with two spools of 30# Power Pro for $90. Only thing I can tell ya, is the Daiwa spinners will outdo any Shimano spinner ever made as far as surf fishing goes. Plus they're great with braid cuz of the flat winding system. Great reel, gonna use it for pluggin rockfish this winter!


----------

